# Will they rub?



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright guys another question from my friend with the 700 EFI

He's looking at 28x10 28x12 Backs with his stock wheels. He is so concerned thier going to rub and that he should get big wheel kit instead of just tires. If they were going to rub, where would they rub?

Anybody got any input?

Thanks guys.

PS we are working on making a custom liftkit but he wants to go on a ride with the tires before we install the kit just for some comparison.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I had the same setup on mine before I bought new rims And they did not rub but I have a 750 I used 650 rims no problem


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

im running 29.5 laws on stock rims


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i ran mine on stocks for a while and they dont even come close


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. This friend cant make up his mind to save his soul. Now he's talking 29s on different rims. so he has 2 full sets.....:34:

Thanks for the info.


----------

